# Intel Pro Wireless Problem Applying Profile



## shof (May 1, 2008)

OS: Windows XP Service Pack 2
Computer: Dell laptop, model e1505
Wifi Card: Intel Prowireless 3945abg

Issue: Whenever i connect to a required WPA-Enterprise connection, which is required for college, the connection drops every 5-25mintues with an error of *Problem Applying Profile*. I have to restart said laptop for this issue to go away, yet it comes back. If i connect to other wireless connections, i dont have an issue such as open public wifi access points

Attempted Fixes: Reinstall drivers from both Intel and dell website, Reinstalled windows xp a couple times using both the intel and dell drivers. Disabled the DEP service as stated on the Intel website about this issue

I will like to either find a way to either fix this issue or allow a way for the builtin windows wireless zero configuration to be able to connect to wpa-enterprise connections. Right now, thats disabled due to the Intel pro wireless drivers

edit: forgot to mention, i try talking to the college tech dept and they seem clueless as me on why i am getting this message


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Just don't run the Intel Pro wireless client and enable WZC on the connection.


----------



## shof (May 1, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Just don't run the Intel Pro wireless client and enable WZC on the connection.


how, the wzc dont allow wpa enterprise connections


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, that's a problem. :smile: Are you sure it doesn't support WPA Enterprise? Are you using a Radius server?


----------



## shof (May 1, 2008)

How can i configure wzc for wpa enterprise connections? I dont know what kind of server it is, since the college offers the connection. Heres what it loooks like in the intel software:









I have tried following this page:
http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-022793.htm

along with completing disabling DEP on my computer by modifying the boot.ini. Along with disabling system services that i dont needed. In addition to the disabling my anti virus

There is no programs at all on startup either, yet the stupid problems applying profile is still occurring


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yep, it looks like you need the Intel client. I'd talk to the college IT department.


----------



## shof (May 1, 2008)

johnwill said:


> Yep, it looks like you need the Intel client. I'd talk to the college IT department.


I did, they are clueless on whats causing the problems applying profile since dep is disable and there i hardly nothing on my computer at all


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm at a loss, this is not something that appears easy to troubleshoot from a distance.


----------



## oliforum (Apr 7, 2009)

You can try this:

1° first backup this registry key:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\ROOT\Certificates]

2° Delete the whole registry key:
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\ROOT\Certificates]

3° Reboot your computer

Good luck ;-)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try changing the network type to plain WPA in that configuration.


----------



## DRavi (Mar 16, 2010)

I am having same problem with my laptop (XP) w.
Internet profiles are managed by Intel proset/wireless .
After I changed option to Manage Wi-fi by windows and restart it is working fine now.


----------

